

Augmented Reality in a Contact Lens (2009) - lobo_tuerto
http://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/bionics/augmented-reality-in-a-contact-lens?hn2

======
jlebrech
I could see sport stars having them first, imagine just a single pixel display
to begin with for contact sports to let you know you're being tackled. or that
you should pass.

~~~
leni536
Well, I would be surprised if it would be allowed. NFL uses headsets right now
with strict rules.

One interesting question is if there was any benefit of this compared to
headsets. I think there could be several:

\- Potentially less latency in perception of the desired information.

\- One independent communication channel next to the headset.

On the other hand the one pixel display is really a one-bit wide channel and
it interferes with the view of the player. It could be distracting. Also there
could be other alternatives to one-bit wide channels. One could be a "touch"
channel somewhere on the neck. This could have comparable latency (if not
faster) to the contact lens, also it seems much cheaper. I don't think it
would fit well into sports though.

~~~
jlebrech
yeah, i was also thinking of a rumble-armband product for teams to outfit
their players.

the officials needn't know about it.

